# OLD GAMES!



## freaknuts (Jul 10, 2008)

Tell me some of your favorite old style games

mine are: Super Mario Bros


Pokemon Red
Super Mario World
Megaman
Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 10, 2008)

Pokemon Blue... 
ummm Kirby Starstacker 
Miss Pacman


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 10, 2008)

ib4 STARCRAFT

And also: Quake 3


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Jul 10, 2008)

X-Com: UFO Defense


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm assuming when you say old you mean 4th gen and below

Legend of Zelda: A link to the past
Space Invaders
Super Mario RPG/World
Yoshi's Island

and definitely CHRONO TRIGGER!


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 10, 2008)

*I could list them all, but I have things I'd rather be doing for the next five hours.*


----------



## fr0stscale (Jul 10, 2008)

Super Mario World....well is it still considered old if i'm still playing it?
can't forget duck hunt either....or Street Fighter 2. and if u wanna go as far as psone/64 Final Fantasy tactics and mario 64
and finally *i know i'm a geek give me a break TT. .TT* star fox 64 and paper mario ^. .^


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 10, 2008)

Kirby's Dreamland
Link's Awakening
PokÃ©mon Gold
Final Fantasy Legend


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 10, 2008)

Illusion of Time/Gaia, Terranigma, Secret of Mana

<3 <3 <3

They hacked my genetic code and transformed me into a fantasy game nerd~


----------



## Lost (Jul 10, 2008)

Red Alert
Super Mario
Test Drive 4


----------



## Lipticus (Jul 10, 2008)

Star Control II!


----------



## Range (Jul 10, 2008)

All the Sonic genesis games, NES Mario games, and I don't know if this qualifies as old, but Golden eye 007 (N64 one, because I think there's a PS2 version), and Kirby 64.


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 10, 2008)

Loads of Mega Drive/Genesis games: Sonic, Golden Axe, Streets of Rage. Going even earlier, to the old Master System, I remember playing Bubble Bobble a lot. And who could dare not mention the mighty Doom, Lemmings, or Duke Nukem?


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 10, 2008)

Spyro (i think the original trillogy counts, it's almost 10 years old now after all)
MegaMan7 (love this one)
Yoshis Island
Super Mario Land 1 + 2
Super Mario World


----------



## xKagex (Jul 10, 2008)

Duck Hunt FTW


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 10, 2008)

Pong


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 10, 2008)

Let's see...
- Lemmings
- Oh No More Lemmings
- Megarace
- SimCity

If you ever see me bitching/praising DOS, I have the right to.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Spyro (i think the original trillogy counts, it's almost 10 years old now after all)
> MegaMan7 (love this one)
> Yoshis Island
> Super Mario Land 1 + 2
> Super Mario World



I can't beat Megaman 7. Too hard.
I can beat all of the other Megamen.
Have beaten X1-9 except 7 because I haven't played it, Megaman ZX/ZX:A, MegamanBN 3-6 because I haven't played 1 and I'm working on 2, and Megaman Starforce: Pegasus on both Andromeda and Andromeda Infinity.....Yeah...I have no life whatsoever..... XD


----------



## Furlock (Jul 10, 2008)

I loved the DuckTales game for the Gameboy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 10, 2008)

GoldenEye 007
Legend of Zelda: Link To The Past
Super Mario Brothers 3
Shining Force II
Legend of Zelda


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 10, 2008)

Anarchy Online
Twisted Metal 2
Avernum 1
Avernum 2
Avernum 3
Blades of Avernum


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 10, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Twisted Metal 2



Great game ^^ (only "mistake" was using the Sweet Tooth cheat, and getting to Sweet Tooth's dad. He says "You killed my boy!", despite the fact that you're RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIM!)


----------



## Aviiva (Jul 11, 2008)

<3 snes era.. FF6, LTTP, DKC2, Killer Instinct, Chrono trigger, Secret of mana, this list could go on for awhile..


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Great game ^^ (only "mistake" was using the Sweet Tooth cheat, and getting to Sweet Tooth's dad. He says "You killed my boy!", despite the fact that you're RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIM!)



It looks terrible, it played choppy. But god damn, they don't make games like that anymore.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 11, 2008)

_Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire_ and _Rogue Squadron_ FTW!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 11, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> _Rogue Squadron_ FTW!



I loved RSII on GC.


----------



## Furlock (Jul 11, 2008)

One game I REALLY want to see come out for the Virtual Console is Jet Force Gemini.  That game was AWESOME.

Also, Pokemon Puzzle League was a fun game, too.  Just need to save up and get it for my VC.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 11, 2008)

Furlock said:


> One game I REALLY want to see come out for the Virtual Console is Jet Force Gemini.  That game was AWESOME.
> 
> Also, Pokemon Puzzle League was a fun game, too.  Just need to save up and get it for my VC.



1. Shining Force II
2. U.N. Squadron
3. Bump N Jump


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 11, 2008)

Farmyard fun
SEGA genesis sonic games
Old mario games
Pac man
Fire pro
Old 2D SNES acclaim wrestling games
mrs. Pac man
Yoshi
Yoshi's island


thats about it lol


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

Furlock said:


> One game I REALLY want to see come out for the Virtual Console is Jet Force Gemini.  That game was AWESOME.



I'd LOVE to see that, but I wouldn't get my hopes too high seeing as it's by RARE. <(v.v)>


----------



## Furlock (Jul 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> I'd LOVE to see that, but I wouldn't get my hopes too high seeing as it's by RARE. <(v.v)>


Yay!  Someone else who knows what that game is!


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 11, 2008)

Aside from a lot of the old SNES RPGs, Mario, Sonic, Zelda, and Metroid games...I'm really into the old PC point-and-click adventures. Damn shame Myst had to come along and suck the life out of the genre...

Beneath a Steel Sky
Flight of the Amazon Queen
Space Quest IV
Space Quest VI (V was...pretty lame--the Guy from Andromeda who actually had the talent wasn't even involved with it...)
The Legend of Kyrandia (the first one--don't remember the subtitle)

And before that, I was REALLY into the old Oregon Trail--as in, the one that ran under Windows 3.11. Seriously--I spent hours playing that game...

Also, Jazz Jackrabbit. Although I was a LITTLE young for certain ::ahem:: ideas to be realized when I first played it, I must've beaten the first episode of the game at least 64 times between the ages of 5 and 7... (My dad didn't seem to quite understand that there were other episodes that actually had to be purchased at the time...I only got the first episode 'cuz it came on a program-sample CD packaged with an issue of 'CD-ROM Today!' Ah, the '90s--everything was so shiny back then, you know? And any product worth its salt had at least an X or an exclamation point in its name. Nowadays there's just no enthusiasm in anything...I mean, hell--Panic at the Disco doesn't even have their exclamation point anymore! What's this world coming to? )


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 11, 2008)

You know what was awesome?

_Pilot Wings_ for the N64.


----------



## Tungen (Jul 12, 2008)

Pokemon Blue, Revelations: Persona, and the original Spyro. Mario 64 is cool too.


----------



## Range (Jul 12, 2008)

Tungen said:


> Mario 64 is cool too.


I think a lot of people credit Mario 64 for being the first game to get a fully 3D environment done right or something like that. I know it's got the first of something with 3D


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 12, 2008)

Range said:


> I think a lot of people credit Mario 64 for being the first game to get a fully 3D environment done right or something like that. I know it's got the first of something with 3D



I thought Mario 64 was the first "true" home console 3D game...(all previous were pseudo-3D)


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 12, 2008)

Eternal Champions and Sonic 3 for the Genesis, followed by TMNT for the NES.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone remember a game that was for the macintosh (prolly, cant remember too well) where you played a runaway slave?  It was some kind of educational game we played in school.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 12, 2008)

Probably my favorite old games are Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, Shining Force, and old school Final Fantasy 4 & 6.


----------



## Range (Jul 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I thought Mario 64 was the first "true" home console 3D game...(all previous were pseudo-3D)



Pseudo- 3D... that's kinda like games that are 2D side scrolling (Like Klonoa, Viewtiful Joe, Sonic Rush) but the environments and stuff are 3D/3D looking right?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 13, 2008)

Even though I have the "Director's Cut" of Resident Evil for PS1 and beat it a bunch of times, I still wanna get the original version because the music in the DC is fucking terrible. But at least the game itself is a classic.

Devil May Cry 1. It's somehow _more_ challenging than the sequels, despite having much fewer techniques to master. That's the mark of a classic.

Metroid for similar reasons, although not having a map sometimes is a pain in the ass.

Mario Paint. Yes, you heard that right. This was before I had a computer, and was the game that made me know I wanted to get one because I did so much on this that I really felt like I'd learned all I could from it. Too bad wacom technology wasn't as affordable back then though.

WWF No Mercy. This was an N64 game, and people _still_ consider it probably the best wrestling game ever created.

Starfox 64. Do I even need to explain?

Dino Crisis. Think Resident Evil meets Jurassic Park.

Parasite Eve. Think Resident Evil meets Final Fantasy.

Castlevania. I _still_ haven't even gotten half way through the last level.

Star Tropics. There's really no other game quite like it.

Castlevania Symphony of the Night. There's people who bought GBA's and DS's just so they could play what are essentially new variations of this game every year or so.

TMNT II The Arcade Game. It looked, sounded and _felt_ so much like the show it was incredible, and the NES port was spectacular considering the hardware limitations.

Double Dragon, Double Dragon II and Double Dragon III. The first one had a pretty crummy NES port, though there was an unlicensed port for Genesis that was pretty close to arcade quality. Oddly, II and III in many ways looked and played better on NES than the arcade or any other ports.

Sonic Adventure. I don't get why so many people rag on this game. It looked and played pretty damn nice considering it was one of the first 128 bit games.


----------



## Krugg (Jul 13, 2008)

Can't believe no one has said Tetris! 
Another one is F-Zero, it's one of my top favorite SNes games.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Range said:


> I think a lot of people credit Mario 64 for being the first game to get a fully 3D environment done right or something like that. I know it's got the first of something with 3D



1st true 3D game. No 2D sprites anywhere.



Krugg said:


> Can't believe no one has said Tetris!
> Another one is F-Zero, it's one of my top favorite SNes games.



I forgot about F-Zero...
Don't forget F-Zero Grand Prix
and F-Zero X


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 13, 2008)

Range said:


> Pseudo- 3D... that's kinda like games that are 2D side scrolling (Like Klonoa, Viewtiful Joe, Sonic Rush) but the environments and stuff are 3D/3D looking right?



I was thinking more like Resident Evil and other PS1 games. Or Star Fox on the SNES.


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 13, 2008)

Man do I feel old...Star Raiders II...and Sun Dog. Atari 800 and ST, respectively.


----------



## Fou-lu (Jul 13, 2008)

hmm well, I play through Lufia 2 at least once a year, along with Heart of Darkness. 

Even make up challenges for myself, like finishing HoD in one go with less then 3 deaths, which is stupidly hard... Oh how I hate that dumb castle at the end.... and the flying shadows..... and the normal shadows..... and those stupid monsters that split into 2 brains when you kill them!!

Somehow I just never get bored of those games though.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2008)

So many games in the mid to late 90's... Those aren't old! *shakes fists* Get off my lawn!

Game has to be NES-era or earlier to be old for me. >=| Young'ins.

Sopwith.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 13, 2008)

Runefox said:


> So many games in the mid to late 90's... Those aren't old! *shakes fists* Get off my lawn!
> 
> Game has to be NES-era or earlier to be old for me. >=| Young'ins.
> 
> Sopwith.



Then you basically mean 1976-1991...


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, I don't consider SNES and later to be "old".


----------



## Os (Jul 13, 2008)

Final fantasy VI
T&C surf design : Wood & water rage
Thrilla's safari
DOOM
Hogan's Alley


----------



## Krugg (Jul 13, 2008)

Civilization, and just to go off on my own tangent, I am a little disappointed with the new Revolution! games. They don't carry the same calibur as Civ:4. Ahh well, at least the DS version is fun enough to occupy me at work.


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

freaknuts said:


> Tell me some of your favorite old style games
> 
> mine are: Super Mario Bros
> 
> ...


Zleda, Metal Gear, Megaman X, Megaman, Dragon Warrior, Breath of Fire


----------

